# Genus Metriopelma



## Code Monkey (Oct 21, 2004)

Got two of these as small slings, lost one, but the other is doing great and showing adult coloration (legspan ~2"):


----------



## Brian S (Oct 21, 2004)

That's a neat lil' bugger ya got there. How big are they as adults?


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 21, 2004)

Brian S said:
			
		

> That's a neat lil' bugger ya got there. How big are they as adults?


Not too big, under 4" from what I know (this is from the first US produced sac and they're not common in the rest of the hobby either).


----------



## versus (Oct 22, 2004)

awesome specimens...  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## fyic (Oct 22, 2004)

very,very nice 
where can we get one at .......lol


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 22, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> may I asked who IDed them as _Metriopelma_ sp.?
> 
> ...


That's what they were sold as from Kelly Swift who used a pic by you, I presume with permission. Beyond that, I have no idea. Pet trade names are what we usually work with - when they match the taxonomical description, hooray, when they don't, oh well.


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 22, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> thanks for your reply!
> 
> Martin


Martin, is there anything new to tell about this species' ID?


----------



## moricollins (Feb 6, 2005)

*Metriopelma familiare*

Hi guys, here are some pictures of my Metriopelma familiare (well, of one of them anyways), now that they're finally big enough that i can get SoME kind of focus on them with my camera, even now it's tough to get a good shot (i took at least 20 pics and these were the best two).






and another one







I acquired these from Martin Gamache (aka Tarcan) in early January of this year

Hope you enjoy 
Mori


----------



## priZZ (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi there,

I aquired this species some time ago, and it was sold under the name: *Metriopelma sp. "Venezuela"*. Is this equal to *Metriopelma familiare*?







I made a big mistake and sold it... big mistake, because she was a beauty and an interessting T.


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 22, 2005)

I have 3 of these lil guys.  Here's a picture of a freshly molted _Metriopelma_ sp. "orange" (Venezuela).


----------



## reverendsterlin (Feb 22, 2005)

I like the coloratum and zebratum from this species. Do you have a pic of the adult coloration for this type?
Rev


----------



## pelo (Feb 22, 2005)

They weren't joking in calling them "dwarfs"..lol...Very nice little spiders.I like the metriopelma species.I have 5 zebratums right now around the 3-4 cm mark.They're dawning their adult colors and looking very nice now.Enjoy your mets!


----------



## moricollins (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice GoTerps, are these your only Metriopelma's? I have M. familiare, and am waiting oh so patiently to get some of these sp Orange too.

Gorgeous spider by the way
Mori


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 22, 2005)

> Very nice GoTerps, are these your only Metriopelma's?


No, I also have _M. familiare_ and _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela" pictured below...I have 3 females of this species which are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Schlyne (Feb 22, 2005)

Lovely T's GoTerps.  I keep thinking about getting into dwarf T's and then I see the size of the slings...

Then again, my Iridopelma hirsutum is still the smallest T I have, but I did buy it at the 3/4" size, judging from the molt I pulled out yesterday.


----------



## manville (Feb 22, 2005)

That second one is very nice..


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 22, 2005)

How big do they get?
BTW, the GBB i got from u molted and has eaten! She is doing great!! Thanks.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 23, 2005)

Metriopelma's usually end up about 2" in size,  they are small tarantulas.

M. familiare: 4cm (<2")
M. zebratum 4 cm

Can't find the size for either of the spcies depicted here though

Mori


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 24, 2005)

In case some of you dont know.. M. zebrata are the same as C. fasciatum...


----------



## LPacker79 (Feb 24, 2005)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> In case some of you dont know.. M. zebrata are the same as C. fasciatum...


No it's not.


----------



## brgn (Feb 24, 2005)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> In case some of you dont know.. M. zebrata are the same as C. fasciatum...


From where do you have this information?

Robert


----------



## FryLock (Feb 24, 2005)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> In case some of you dont know.. M. zebrata are the same as C. fasciatum...


Humm i think he may have meant in there colour/patten not as in the being the same species.. i hope .


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 24, 2005)

according to Peter Klaas Metrinopelma zebrata is synonymous with Cyclosternum fasciatum.


----------



## hooale (Feb 24, 2005)

zebratum female


----------



## FryLock (Feb 24, 2005)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> according to Peter Klaas Metrinopelma zebrata is synonymous with Cyclosternum fasciatum.


Peter is a good chap but thats probally missprinted or just out of date :?, Some Metriopelma species look very much like Cyclosternum/Davus species such as M.z and C.fas but they are not the same thing in fact the two genera are not even thought to be very closely related.


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 20, 2005)

*Metriopelma sp. "dwarf orange"*

_Metriopelma_ sp. "orange" (Venezuela)... just over 1".


----------



## moricollins (Mar 20, 2005)

I love the third picture, GoTerps are you teaching your T's to read?   


Mori


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 21, 2005)

> I love the third picture, GoTerps are you teaching your T's to read?


Haha, yeah it works best to start while they're young!!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Mar 21, 2005)

mmmm ! I buy this spider with the name of Metrioplema sp. Aragua.
I have 3 sling....


----------



## bludaffodils (Mar 21, 2005)

what are these t's like? docile? venomous? i couldnt find much info on them. Thanks : )


----------



## moricollins (Apr 3, 2005)

New picture after a new moult (these little guy and/or gals sure do moult regularly)







Mori


----------



## GoTerps (May 17, 2005)

These spiders get more gorgeous with every molt.

~1.5" _Metriopelma_ sp. "orange" (Venezuela).


----------



## Navaros (May 17, 2005)

Great pics. I need more metriopelma sp.s badly, but they are so hard to find here. Am I still the only person with M. zebratum in the US?!   Mine is steadily making its way towards maturity, it sucks I may not be able to find it a mate.


----------



## bengerno (May 18, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> No, I also have _M. familiare_ and another _Metriopelma_ sp. pictured below...I have 3 females of this species which are absolutely gorgeous!


I have three *Metriopelma ledezmae*, what are very similar to this Metriopelma.
I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## bengerno (May 19, 2005)

Metriopelma ledezmae try the links (files were too large )

http://www.terrarisztika.hu/galery/album/1116496385.jpeg

http://www.terrarisztika.hu/galery/album/1116496393.jpeg


----------



## Waxen (May 19, 2005)

I already posted a question in the other forums but I too have a M. zebratum that molted last night.  I'm glad to say she's a little girl about 3" but much like Navaros is saying I don't believe this species is very prevalent in the US as it seems to be in Canada.  I can only hope that Navaros has a little boy to hook up with my female or we're both going to be looking for males.


----------



## GoTerps (May 19, 2005)

Female _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela"













Eric


----------



## insectoman (May 19, 2005)

hello GoTerps, 

the description of M. ledezmae is present in the book of JM verdez.

here is a picture of a little _Metriopelma_ which i had acquire with the name M. ledezmae... look a litle like your sp. (picture taken under hight luminosity, so the color is not really the same that on the tarantula, look more orange same as the specimen of bengerno):



best regards
Benoît


----------



## insectoman (May 19, 2005)

M. ledezmae ( picture from Fabian vol, website : http://www.cyriocosmus.com/)

http://www.cyriocosmus.com/galeries/Metriopelma/ledezmae-f.htm

http://www.cyriocosmus.com/galeries/Metriopelma/ledezmae-m.htm

Best regards,
Benoît


----------



## FryLock (May 19, 2005)

GoTerps your Metriopelma sp with the silverly leg's (they should also show goldish at the right angle) has also been sold as M.familiare and M.sp "Venezuela" in Germany to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## GoTerps (May 19, 2005)

Yes Frylock, these were in fact imported as slings from Germany as _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela".

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## bengerno (May 20, 2005)

GoTerps: I bought my 3 speciemens in The Czech republic from a guy. But unfortunately I don't know more about them    I'll see how the color changes. I think my Ts will be like insectoman's beauty, not like F. Vol's. So another mistery of ID-ing


----------



## GoTerps (May 20, 2005)

Vol described _M. ledezmae_ from Bolivia.  Now, granted, I know nothing about the range of said species.  However,  if the one I have was from Venezuela, there is quite a large chunk of Brazil (and the Amazon) seperating the 2 countries.  Just throwing things out there.

Eric


----------



## insectoman (May 21, 2005)

hello,

new pics of the female of the supposed M. ledezmae :





Best regards
Benoît


----------



## insectoman (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

after some mails exchanged with JM Verdez and Fabian Vol, the specimen in my picture isn't M. ledezmae. so bengerno i think that your specimens of Metriopelma isn't M. ledezmae because your species look like a lot to my specimens... (and M. ledezmae doesn't had been mating according to a friend)

Best regards, and sorry for my bad english.

Benoît


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 3, 2005)

*Metriopelma sp. "Venezuala"*

Here are a few new pictures of one of my adult female _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuala".


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 8, 2005)

*Metriopelma sp.*

Freshly molted young female _Metriopelma_ sp. "orange" (Venezuela).







Eric


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2005)

*M.zebratum*

M.zebratum Sling


----------



## moricollins (Jul 10, 2005)

Metriopelma familiare







Mori


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 17, 2005)

*Metriopelma sp. "Orange dwarf"*

My largest female _Metriopelma_ sp. "orange" (Venezuela).







Eric


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 17, 2005)

Is that a picture of a mite in the M. zebratum?


----------



## bengerno (Aug 25, 2005)

This is my M. ledezmae


----------



## insectoman (Aug 25, 2005)

bengerno said:
			
		

> This is my M. ledezmae


and it's not M. ledezmae...

regards,
Benoît


----------



## bengerno (Aug 25, 2005)

insectoman said:
			
		

> and it's not M. ledezmae...
> 
> regards,
> Benoît


Ok  , so then what is it? I bought it as M. ledezmae... but It doesn't mean nothing :/


----------



## insectoman (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello,

according to Fabian Vol, it could be a M. familiare, but impossible to certified with photographs... so... Metriopelma sp.

your female is adult?

regards
Benoît


----------



## bengerno (Aug 26, 2005)

insectoman said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> according to Fabian Vol, it could be a M. familiare, but impossible to certified with photographs... so... Metriopelma sp.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I dunno she is around 6cm...maybe not yet. I have just a very few info about them.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 26, 2005)

*Metriopelma sp.*

This boy is currently doing the deed with my female pictured on the previous page.  

Ultimate male _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela"


----------



## tarcan (Aug 26, 2005)

Eric, interesting picture of the male, thank you for sharing, I think I only have females here...

Here is one that according to the Platnick should be in the Lasiodora appreciation thread... but according to a few very knowledgeable people should belong here... 

According to me... well, I have absolutly no clue, but Lasiodora spp. do not do much for me, but I am quite fund of Metriopelma spp., as you can see, a very serious and impartial way of taking a side!    

Anyway, wherever it should go, a very nice animal!


----------



## moricollins (Aug 26, 2005)

that's Lasiodora / Metriopelma trinitatis correct, Martin?


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 31, 2005)

Martin, do you know if the male of the species you pictured has tibial apophyses or not?  Just curious, since all _Lasiodora_ posses them and all _Metriopelma_ lack them.

Anyway, here are a few pictures of mating _Metriopelma_  sp. "Venezuela".


----------



## tarcan (Aug 31, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> Martin, do you know if the male of the species you pictured has tibial apophyses or not?  Just curious, since all _Lasiodora_ posses them and all _Metriopelma_ lack them.


Eric

I have not seen the matching male (unfortunatly), but I have been told they do not have them... assuming of course that the specimen I collected matches the species I have been given locality of... in other words, for the moment, I just assume that this specimen is L. / M. trinitatis based on the fact that I found it exactly where I have been told to search for them. I was upset as it molted right before I moved in May and in the chaos of moving everything, I misplaced the molt... I will have to wait for the next one...

Cool picture of the mating BTW, I just love the color difference!


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Martin.

I see it was originally described as a _Metriopelma_... do you know who put it in _Lasiodora_ and why?  I can't seem to find the reference.

I agree, the color difference is really cool in the sp. "Venezuela".  I've seen photos of ultimate male _M. familiare_ and they are also strikingly different in coloration from the females.  A nice picture of a _M. familiare_ male by Fabian Vol can be seen HERE .  His picture of _M. velox_ on that site is sweet as well!


----------



## tarcan (Sep 11, 2005)

Another nice species...


----------



## bengerno (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi All,

i've posted some pics about my Metriopelma ledezmae (you said familiare), anyway one of them molted to a mature male.. here is a pic.


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 2, 2006)

Here are a few pictures taken while removing the eggsac from my _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela" female.  I'm going to wait a few more days before fully opening the eggsac, but I took a quick peek and all looks good.

The eggsac was laid 113-days after the first mating.

You can see the mating pictures on the previous page of this thread.


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 8, 2006)

Female _Metriopelma_ sp. "orange" (Venezuela).

in sunlight:






under flash:






Eric


----------



## tarcan (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice one Eric (the orange one)... have they been growing fast for you? mine are such slow growers...

It appears some specimend loose their orange coloration eventually, they become sort of blackish...

Have you checked your eggsac of the "white" one??

Take care

Martin


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Martin,



> Nice one Eric (the orange one)... have they been growing fast for you? mine are such slow growers...


Not to bad here... started off so small, but seemed to molt quickly.



> Have you checked your eggsac of the "white" one??


Lots of good looking postembryos right now...  fingers crossed! 

Eric


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 19, 2006)

*Metriopelma sp. "Venezuela"*

Here's a group of 1st-instar _Metriopelma_ sp. "Venezuela".


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 19, 2006)

How small are those s'lings?


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 19, 2006)

> How small are those s'lings?


Don't really know... a little under 0.25" if I had to guess.


----------



## eman (Feb 19, 2006)

They look very good Eric. Congrats!


----------



## moricollins (Feb 25, 2006)

M. familaire:


----------



## insectoman (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello,

some pics of Metriopelma familiare and Metriopelma selling under the name ledezmae.

"ledezmae" mâle :


familiare mâle


"ledezmae" with familiare breeding :




the eggsac was laid today, after 5 month and 2 weeks. finger crossed...

the familiare and "ledezmae" are for me the same, from the same eggsac (same date of birth...and look exactly the same... )

regards,
Benoît


----------



## metallica (Mar 7, 2006)

lovely species!


----------



## moricollins (Mar 7, 2006)

Eddy, why'd you have to go and start me drooling? :drool:

VERY Nice picture (as always).

Mori


----------



## atropos (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe i will have them too soon :drool: 

Heel erg mooi Eddy


----------



## Sadistik (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## atropos (Mar 7, 2006)

Where's the male, does anyone ever seen one of M. zebratum


----------



## moricollins (Mar 7, 2006)

I've seen one 

http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/gallery/images/431.php


----------



## Lorgakor (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any information or pictures of these two species that seem to be new to the hobby?
_Metriopelma sp. "Barinas"
Metriopelma sp. "Carabobo"_


----------



## brachy (May 24, 2006)

Hi

I have two slings of these species. These are 1molt old and very very small. uhhh too  small. I looked pictures of this spp. They like to M. ledezmae but there is not grey but milk coffee brown. It is a very superficial description.


----------



## tarcan (May 29, 2006)

Couple of Metriopelma trinitatis pictures, a female and an unsexed juvenile (if there truly is a god, this specimen will be a male! LOL)


----------



## moricollins (Jun 23, 2006)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any information or pictures of these two species that seem to be new to the hobby?
> _Metriopelma sp. "Barinas"
> Metriopelma sp. "Carabobo"_


Metriopelma sp "venezuela/carababo" spiderling (it's about 1/8')







Metriopelma sp "venezuela/aragua" spiderling (1/4"):







Sub-adult male Metriopelma familiare:


----------



## moricollins (Jul 2, 2006)

Metriopelma zebratum:


----------



## metallica (Jul 3, 2006)

oh dear Mori... i hope your not blaming me for that....


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2006)

metallica said:
			
		

> oh dear Mori... i hope your not blaming me for that....



Blaming you for what Eddy?

we'll just add a juvenile M. familiare female picture here too:


----------



## metallica (Jul 3, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Eddy, why'd you have to go and start me drooling? :drool:
> Mori



for that LOL


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2006)

Hahahahahahaha LOL.

thanks eddy, it IS all your fault


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 7, 2006)

*Metriopelma sp. "venezueal/white"*

This is my first introduction to Metriopelma. I can easily see why so many are enamored with the genus.







the best birthday present in all my life!!! (thanks Mori).


----------



## tarcan (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Terri!

Here is an eggsac of Metriopelma trinitatis


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 11, 2006)

Great work Martin  

Eric


----------



## moricollins (Jul 11, 2006)

Martin, those are nice tiny little babies.   When did the sack hatch out? how long was the sack wth the mother?

Terri, my Metriopelma "carababo" have been my favourite birthday presents  as well.


----------



## tarcan (Jul 11, 2006)

Mori,

As you know, I did not breed them, just got lucky with a mated WC female that decided to give us a nice surprise after returning from the trip... the sac hatched a couple of weeks ago... very small, about 70 slings, but the female was also very small, about 2 molts behind the biggest females I have seen of this species

Martin


----------



## eman (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet Martin!


----------



## zLOST (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metriopelma ledezmae*

i know, she does not look like ledezmae, but is there any volunteer to ID her from skin?

click here


----------



## tarcan (Jul 26, 2006)

Female Metriopelma "Estado Trujilo"

small female M. trinitatis... was hoping for a male... ah well...


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Martin,



> Female Metriopelma "Estado Trujilo"


Is that what we're calling them now?  Works better than just "Venezuela"... and much better than "white".

I wish I could get my hands on another male.  The slings I bred are growing quick... but not quick enough!

Terri,

Is yours a female?

Eric


----------



## tarcan (Jul 26, 2006)

Eric, yes that is correct...

I have a mature male here that wants nothing to do with my female  

Take care

Martin


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 26, 2006)

*Metriopelma sp. "Aragua"*

One of my lonely females.

_Metriopelma_ sp. "Aragua"







Eric


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 8, 2006)

*Metriopelma zebratum*

I recieved 2 CB adult female _M. zebratum_ today.  Been wanting them for awhile, so I'm happy!  


Female _Metriopelma zebratum_ in sunlight






Female _Metriopelma zebratum_ under flash (sister to above spider)






Eric


----------



## tarcan (Aug 8, 2006)

Eric,

It's about time!   they are nice indeed!

Martin


----------



## tarcan (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is something that made me very happy this week... mature male M. trinitatis

I am relieved that I was not wrong on that one! When you are limited in collecting a small number of specimens you really hope you did not guess the sexes wrong, specially that was the only one male I had thought I found.

Hopefully some mating coming soon...

Martin


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 26, 2006)

Good luck Martin!  Fingers crossed!

Eric


----------



## tarcan (Sep 26, 2006)

Eric,

Thanks... I have at least 3 females that are ready to mate (molted not too long ago), hopefully the others that I have will molt by then...

I will be happy with one sac... I suspect the sacs must be very big... the one I had was from a tiny female and it had 70 babies (really tiny, about 1/4")... my other females are at least twice the size of that... I would not surprise eggsacs of 200 +babies, but we shall see... if there are any!

Martin


----------



## Sadistik (Sep 27, 2006)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## Gregor_ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, I have two photos:

Metriopelma sp. Carabobo adult female






Metriopelma sp. Barinas adult female






Have U any information about these species?


----------



## moricollins (Jan 3, 2007)

Metriopelma sp "Venezuela/Aragua" aka "Orange"


----------



## brachy (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi

Very nice speciemen. How big is it? 

I have M. sp. Carabobo. It is in 3th instar and they have only 3mm or 4


----------



## moricollins (Jan 3, 2007)

The specimen depicted there is about 1" in size, (about 2.5cm)

I have 3 Metriopelma sp "carababo" that are about 1/8" in size still (about 3-4 mm)


----------



## Gregor_ (Feb 10, 2007)

I have M. sp. Carabobo too, 2nd instar, 3mm  very long growing


----------



## brachy (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi

M. sp. Carabobo  cca 3-4mm


----------



## moricollins (Mar 13, 2007)

M. trinitatis (spelling?):

3/4" or so:



















Mori


----------



## moricollins (Apr 10, 2007)

Metriopelma familaire, female:


----------



## moricollins (Jul 8, 2007)

Metriopelma trinitatis:



















I'm not sure if this is the normal coloration at this size (about 3/4" or not) :?

Mori


----------



## tarcan (Jul 9, 2007)

Mori,

You are probably the only person who ever saw that species at that size! I do not think anyone can help you there.

But, judging from the coloration of juvenile specimens that I found, they tend to be a lot more yellowish and get brown as they grow bigger.

Once again, I should have sent you a bunch of them so you can grow some more for me! LOL

Did you sex your specimen?

Take care

Martin


----------



## moricollins (Jul 10, 2007)

tarcan said:


> Mori,
> 
> You are probably the only person who ever saw that species at that size! I do not think anyone can help you there.
> 
> ...


Martin, I'm being sure to take as many pictures as I can with as many different lighting options as I can, so that I have lots of pictures of this one as it grows.

You should have sent me more than just one  (and you still can), and of course I haven't sexed it, my skill at sexing tiny spiders is not very good.

Mori


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 10, 2007)

Female _Metriopelma_ sp. "Estado Trujillo"







Eric


----------



## moricollins (Sep 11, 2007)

New molt = New Picture 

M. Trinitatis:



















Mori


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 12, 2007)

_Metriopelma zebratum_ female







Eric


----------



## tarcan (Oct 12, 2007)

Éric,

Do you have males lined up for her?

Martin


----------



## GoTerps (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Martin,



tarcan said:


> Éric,
> 
> Do you have males lined up for her?
> 
> Martin


No, I have 2 adult females but don't know anyone with males!

Eric


----------



## tarcan (Oct 12, 2007)

Eric,

Well, you know me  Just have to figure out how to get one to you. Will let you know when I have some mature ones, they are still juveniles, but I have about 20 unsexed specimens here.

I did send a few specimens to the US a while back, somaybe some males will pop up on your side as well.

Take care

Martin


----------



## moricollins (Oct 17, 2007)

M. zebratum mature male:

























Mori

Yes Martin, he's going to your house


----------



## tarcan (Jan 16, 2008)

Also found a couple of these not too long ago


----------



## fartkowski (May 19, 2008)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 9, 2008)

_Metriopelma_ sp. "Aragua" female







Eric


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 12, 2008)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 10, 2008)

M zebrarum


----------



## moricollins (Jul 19, 2008)

M. trinitatis juvenile female:



















Mori


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 4, 2008)

_Metriopelma_ sp. "Carabobo" juvenile







_Metriopelma_ sp. "Barinas" juvenile







This is a young female _Metriopelma_ sp. "Estado Trujilo".  

She is the offspring of my eggsac from 2.5 years ago.







Eric


----------



## Philth (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice Eric, I couldnt keep those "Barinas" and "Carabobo" alive for some reason.  Mine all died off:wall:  
-Tom

_Metriopelma familiare_


----------



## syndicate (Aug 4, 2008)

that "Estado Trujilo" is pretty a pretty impressive looking spider there Eric!
nice pics


----------



## moricollins (Aug 9, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> _Metriopelma_ sp. "Carabobo" juvenile
> 
> 
> Eric



Eric, how big is this specimen?

My 2 refuse to do any growing, and are still at ~1/4"-1/3"

Mori


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Mori,



moricollins said:


> Eric, how big is this specimen?
> 
> My 2 refuse to do any growing, and are still at ~1/4"-1/3"
> 
> Mori


That one is probably about 3/4".  But yes, very slow to grow!

Eric


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 11, 2008)

M zebratum


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 8, 2008)

M zebratum


----------



## GoTerps (May 21, 2009)

White to black... Mature male _Metriopelma_ sp. "Estado Trujilo"... from my eggsac in early '06.













Eric


----------



## Philth (May 21, 2009)

Is he waiting for a belly rub or something ? 
Later, Tom


----------



## GoTerps (May 21, 2009)

Philth said:


> Is he waiting for a belly rub or something ?
> Later, Tom


haha, he went into a rather poor threat display and flipped on over


----------



## tarcan (Jun 28, 2009)

been a while since I posted T pictures...

Metriopelma sp. Aragua, these take forever to grow, at least at my place! Finally the females showing their nice colors. Picture of the orange female and the black mature male.

Martin


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 16, 2009)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## recluse (Jul 16, 2009)

tarcan said:


> been a while since I posted T pictures...
> 
> Metriopelma sp. Aragua, these take forever to grow, at least at my place! Finally the females showing their nice colors. Picture of the orange female and the black mature male.
> 
> Martin


Love metriopelma. Why are the males so ugly LOL? I guess thats what makes me a guy LOL.


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 17, 2009)

hey martin.
is the same one as Metriopelma sp. "Venezuela / Aragua" on the list in tcanada site?

well, if so, i must get one. 
so beautiful spider.


----------



## tarcan (Jul 17, 2009)

Koh,

Yes, they are!

Martin


----------



## patotxiki (Jun 14, 2010)

*Metriopelma sp."Carabobo"*

Metriopelma sp."Carabobo"


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## fartkowski (Mar 29, 2011)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 3, 2011)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 9, 2011)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski (May 1, 2011)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 3, 2011)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 22, 2011)

Metriopelma zebratum


----------



## Stonerain (Sep 16, 2015)

Metriopelma sp. Barinas 0.1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey (May 13, 2016)

I can't seem to find any actual husbandry or temperament information on anything in the genus. Does anyone have any information on any of these?


----------

